# Easy & Delicious Oven-Roasted Potatoes



## Resistance_Joy (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello, all.

Today, I registered at this site to get some baking tips and I instantly found what I needed ... this is a great place for people who love to cook! Anyway, I thought I'd just share a super-easy and delicious potato recipe I have ... my husband loves these so much, he wants me to make them everyday!


OVEN-ROASTED POTATOES

5 to 6 medium-size red potatoes, cut in small wedges - leave the skin on
1/4 to 1/3 cup of olive oil
1 envelope of Lipton onion soup mix

Toss the ingredients in a ziplock plastic bag until the potatoes are covered with the mixture. Bake in a covered dish by themselves at 375 degrees for about 40 minutes. Or, you can cook them with an accompanying meat like a pork or beef roast or a meatloaf (chicken doesn't do well).

It's so easy ... and, thanks for the wonderful tips on this site!


----------

